# Ngắm nhà gỗ đặc biệt gần gũi với tự nhiên



## nadanvonga (4/10/21)

Ngắm nhà gỗ đặc biệt gần gũi với tự nhiên Bạn đã từng ngắm nhìn một cô gái đẹp hay một tác phẩm nghệ thuật đặc sắc với ánh mắt ngưỡng mộ lẫn thán phục thì đó cũng là cảm giác bạn có được khi ngắm vẻ đẹp đặc biệt của ngôi nhà gỗ này. Có rất nhiều người đã tiết lộ rằng, sau khi ngắm ngôi nhà này, họ cảm thấy mọi không gian họ đã từng ngắm trước đây trở nên rất bình thường. Bởi con người dễ tạo được mối liên kết gần gũi với tự nhiên. Ngôi nhà này đã làm được điều tưởng chừng dễ dàng ấy trở nên đặc biệt. Không gian chủ yếu được sử dụng với chất liệu gỗ, máy khuếch tán tinh dầu nha trang với gam màu trắng đơn giản mà nhẹ nhàng, xen kẽ từng khu vực chức năng là ánh sáng dịu dàng, ấm cúng chan hòa với màu xanh của thiên nhiên, cây cỏ. Tất cả hòa nhịp tạo thành bài ca dịu dàng của cuộc sống, tạo nét thân thuộc, bình yên trong chính tâm hồn của mỗi người khi ngắm nhìn ngôi nhà xinh xắn này. Ngôi nhà gỗ hai tầng rộng rãi được gia chủ quyết định lựa chọn trang trí theo phong cách Scandinavians. Khu vực từ hiên bước vào nhà được chọn để bố trí không gian tiếp khách xem Giá máy khuếch tán tinh dầu. Với sự giản đơn vốn có của Scandinavians, chủ nhà đã chọn lựa kết hợp sofa trắng với bàn trà và ghế đơn bằng gỗ. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ánh sáng tự nhiên từ bên ngoài ngập tràn qua cửa kính trượt như mở rộng tối đa không gian ra bên ngoài. Thêm một chút nhấn từ chậu cây ở góc phòng kết hợp với thảm họa tiết màu trung tính để tăng thêm nét ấm cúng cho không gian. Tiếp nối với khu vực sinh hoạt chung của gia đình là góc bếp và nơi ăn uống hàng ngày. Khu vực nấu nướng được lắp đặt hệ thống tủ âm tường kết hợp với khung cửa kính để ánh sáng tự nhiên tràn ngập vào không gian. Đảo bếp được bố trí ngay cạnh nơi nấu nướng để mang đến sự tiện lợi cho mọi người khi sử dụng. Khu vực đảo bếp khá rộng, màu trắng được lựa chọn cho đảo bếp kết hợp ăn ý với tông màu chính mang lại vẻ đẹp hiện đại, sạch sẽ và rộng thoáng cho căn bếp. Bàn ăn được bố trí gọn gàng bên cạnh ghế dài thư giãn. Mọi người có thể ngồi ở ghế dài nệm êm để thưởng thức bữa ăn hàng ngày, tiện lợi và thoải mái. Không một chút cầu kỳ trong cách lựa chọn nội thất, vật dụng, chất liệu và màu sắc nhưng vẻ đẹp cuốn hút lại đến từ những gì giản dị và ấm cúng. Không gian ăn uống được bố trí gần với cửa sổ kính, màu xanh cây cỏ được in vào trong phòng như một bức tranh thiên nhiên dịu dàng, đẹp mắt. Không gian tắm táp hàng ngày được bố trí phía trong cùng của tầng 1, tiện lợi và rộng rãi với gam màu trắng giản dị mà tinh khôi. Cầu thang lên tầng 2 được trang trí đơn giản. Khu vực sảnh rộng rãi với hệ thống kệ và tủ ốp tường kèm theo ghế nghỉ tiện lợi, lãng mạn. Vật trang trí được đặt trên kệ tạo vẻ đẹp sinh động và ấn tượng. Phòng ngủ được trang trí theo phong cách Scandinavian với ban công ốp gỗ mát mẻ và đẹp mắt. Không gian chỉ được sử dụng với nội thất cơ bản, màu sắc đơn giản, điểm nhấn dịu dàng và nghệ thuật từ chậu cây xanh và tranh treo tường. Chỉ với chiếc rèm nhẹ nhàng, mọi người nghỉ ngơi trong phòng sẽ cảm thấy thoải mái khi thiên nhiên và không khí trong lành luôn ngập tràn từng centimet. Khoảng ban công rộng rãi được bố trí ghế để thư giãn, đọc sách hay chuyện trò hàng ngày. Phòng tắm trên tầng hai được đặt ở phía trong cùng của hai phòng ngủ, đơn giản và tinh tế với màu trắng. Không gian sân thượng luôn là khoảng diện tích khiến mọi người thêm yêu cuộc sống hơn. Ở đây như một căn hộ ngoài trời với đầy đủ các khu vực chức năng, Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu cho phòng ngủ tiện lợi và hữu dụng.


----------

